# New to the sport



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

Let me start off by saying I a very inexperienced and have no clue what I am getting into. I have rifle hunted in the past and am getting tired of that. I have always wanted to get into bow hunting for deer but don't know the first thing. I am wanting to get a good beginner bow. not too expensive but not the cheapest thing out there. Can you guys give me any help with what I should be looking for? any suggestion on a bow that will fit my needs? Maybe a ballpark price?

Thanks guys


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

buying a dinasaur will ruin your fun in my oppinion. Get a bow that is within the past 5 years. You should be able to buy one for pennies on the dollar. Each component can make a huge difference. Just get a descent wrist strapped release, and a sight that the entire window moves and without too much difficulty. I hate whisker biscuits but do feel that they are good for beginners as far as a rest. I would make a trip to the pro shop and look at the used inventory that they have. You can find deals on KSL but your local pro will be much more motivated to help you site in and setup your bow that you bought from him.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I just this year really got into Archery and bought a Fred Bear Lights Out bow package and it has been great. Not the best bow probably not even close, but it works great.
I think Cabelas had them on sale awhile ago for $350-400 can't find it now. 
I paid about 500 total 2 years ago when I bought mine. Next year I'm going to start upgrading, new sights and maybe a new rest.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> buying a dinasaur will ruin your fun in my oppinion. Get a bow that is within the past 5 years. You should be able to buy one for pennies on the dollar. Each component can make a huge difference. Just get a descent wrist strapped release, and a sight that the entire window moves and without too much difficulty. I hate whisker biscuits but do feel that they are good for beginners as far as a rest. I would make a trip to the pro shop and look at the used inventory that they have. You can find deals on KSL but your local pro will be much more motivated to help you site in and setup your bow that you bought from him.


Or, you could just get a traditional bow and bypass all that complicated crap. Release, sights, level bubbles, wrist strap, silencers, peep sight, rangefinder, cut chart, stabilizer, sight light, string loop, 97 piece tool kit, and on and on. JEEEZZZUS, the accessory list you need just to make those things shoot is mind boggling! :shock: Accessorizing is what little girls do with cloths and make-up. Do your brain a big favor and keep it simple, pure and fun. 

Wouldn't want you to buy a "dinosaur", this is the 2010 Black Widow Bows line-up. It's a beautiful thing!  









Oh, and they kill too! 8)


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > buying a dinasaur will ruin your fun in my oppinion. Get a bow that is within the past 5 years. You should be able to buy one for pennies on the dollar. Each component can make a huge difference. Just get a descent wrist strapped release, and a sight that the entire window moves and without too much difficulty. I hate whisker biscuits but do feel that they are good for beginners as far as a rest. I would make a trip to the pro shop and look at the used inventory that they have. You can find deals on KSL but your local pro will be much more motivated to help you site in and setup your bow that you bought from him.
> ...


It's not all that complicated!!
It is just like bass fishing, you can get a 80 grand boat and 50 different rod and reels, 10 fish finders etc. but the fact is, it is all about the guy behind the fishing pole, or the bow!! 
Get a bow that you can afford, then either get with someone who knows how to shoot or watch some DVDs and read a few books and practice!!!

Take big TEX-O-BOB, if he can kill a deer with a bent stick :wink: , no sights and just a notch on the side of the bow, why does a modern bow need all the extra junk? All you need is a bow, an arrow rest and an arrow. All the rest you will figure out. Practice is your most important tool!!

Once you get a bow and start getting more into it you will complicate it to the level that fits your personallity. I keep mine simple, 55lb compound, plunger arrow rest, sights with big dots and then I play around with stuff to try to make it quite. Bow hunting is like anything else, it is being over marketed to sell more junk. In the end it is still just a matter of turning your muscle power into a flying arrow. How you make that arrow hit the target is all up to you!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You stick flippers need to quit trying to confuse the poor guy. Why would you want to frustrate him to where he never wants to hunt again?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

the best thing that you can do (or need to do) is find your draw length. take your wingspan and divide it by 2.5 and that will get you very close, but a pro shop can find what it is exactly. then find what your price range is and shoot ever bow in that price range. let the bow pick you!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> let the bow pick you!


That's definately good advice.

Let a proshop help you find your draw length then try a bunch of different bows. You can find some good deals on some compounds on KSL too.
Get a few stickbows a try. They're a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> You stick flippers need to quit trying to confuse the poor guy. Why would you want to frustrate him to where he never wants to hunt again?


What! CMASD's (complicated mechanical arrow shooting device)had me as frustrated as I've ever been back in the day, and that was before they really got all that complicated! The last year I shot a compound was 1987 and I had more "make ya shoot better" sh!t hung on my bow than you could shake a stick at. I missed more deer that year because of mechanical failure and misjudged distance than I've missed in the 23 years since! Just as I was about to give up archery all together, I went back to my roots and started shooting a stickbow again. It's been 23 years now and I've never wanted to quit because I couldn't kill anything. :roll:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > You stick flippers need to quit trying to confuse the poor guy. Why would you want to frustrate him to where he never wants to hunt again?
> ...


I think it is a matter of preference. I wouldn't bow hunt if I had to hunt with a stick bow. I don't find the compound bow complicated at all. You can sure make them complicated if you want to. Either way you have to practice with a bow in order to be a good shot. Not just at a target at different ranges, you need the in field practice. I used to shoot Nutrias with mine back in La. I'm rusty so I'm going to fire it back up so I'm ready for next season.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't forget......If you're gonna be a stick flipper, old skool style, you gots ta git you sum camo like Tex!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Don't forget......If you're gonna be a stick flipper, old skool style, you gots ta git you sum camo like Tex!


That's just a low blow! I can see this post turning into another devided group of hunters!!
I think it is good to stay between modern and old school. I've learned that all the new fangled junk will not make you a better hunter, I'm always calling my grandpa to ask him about stuff I see in the field. It is called old SCHOOL for a reason!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Don't forget......If you're gonna be a stick flipper, old skool style, you gots ta git you sum camo like Tex!


Yancey you know you have camo envy! Truth is, I own plenty of modern camo, I love predator, and the new Mossy Oak stuff for turkey hunters is the bomb. AP hosted that GA whitetail hunt and since it was his deal and we were going all traditional he baned the use of camo. But I gotta tell ya, that plaid wool shirt flat out disappears in oak trees when the leaves are still on. :shock:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Look at that, poke a little fun, and I get in trouble. Sorry Darin....I do have camo envy. I just remember the flack you caught when you first posted those pics, so I thought I'd give ya a little hell for it again.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Look at that, poke a little fun, and I get in trouble. Sorry Darin....I do have camo envy. I just remember the flack you caught when you first posted those pics, so I thought I'd give ya a little hell for it again.


Wouldn't expect anything less! :twisted: I can dish it AND take it. Just part of being a man. :wink: I get a kick out of these thin-skinned ninnies that get all butt hurt over a little ribbing. It's like blood in the water, just makes me more apt to make more fun. :twisted:


----------



## JRA (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm not a a pro either,but Ive found that at most of the pro shops I've been in, there are some really nice people that just want to help out a fellow hunter, and it has'nt mattered wether I bought from them or not,you just need to get one that feels good to you. one that you are comfertable with,and yes as the guys have stated get your draw length measurred so you know what your looking for.I think all compounds have some wiggle room on adjustments.then pick one that feels good and start practiceing.practice is what will teach you what you need to know.


----------

